#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

## Assassin

The next chapter of the long-awaited Elder Scrolls saga comes from the creators of the 2006 and 2008 Games of the Year, Bethesda Game Studios. Skyrim reinvents and revolutionizes the fantastic epic of the open world, giving life to a complete virtual world that you can explore to your liking. The game play of it comparatively so much higher than the other games because of the mods has been released for it.

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Trailer*

----------

